# Is this SWF worth buying?



## cookster (May 10, 2006)

Ok so here is the deal. I found an SWF/E-UK1502-45 very close to me and was considering buying it to bring my Embroidery in house as opposed sending it out. They are asking $6,500.00 for everything listed below. Also I did call Col-Desi asking for my local tech who is about 2 hours from me. I did speak with him and he happen to be the tech. for the machine I am looking at and has not had to go and do any major work to the machine. I had a single head 5 years ago but my jobs had larger run time and I found it better to send out at that time. I do signs as well and bought a printer as I had more work for the printer at that time.

This machine is a 2007 with LCD screen, quick hat set up, 60-100 large cones of thread, Hoopmaster, backing and some other misc. items. 

Looking for any and all input on this machine.


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

Excellent machine.....we have an EU1501...ours runs 40 hours a week...with all the extras thats REALLY a great price....


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

seems like a good price, maybe have a tech come out and check it out. that would be work a few hundred bucks to check it out.


----------



## cookster (May 10, 2006)

Binki I had thought about that as well as bringing a design to see how it sews on different items as was suggested to me by someone on another forum. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I think either way will work. Listen to the machine and make sure it does not make grinding noises or other problem. 

Do an H test so all needles are tested. take the covers off and make sure everything is lubricated and not dirty


----------



## cookster (May 10, 2006)

I am not familiar with the H test can you explain. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

Get each needle to sew out a fairly large capital "H". Have a look at the BACK of the embroidery to see if there is approximately 1/3 embroidery thread, bobbin thread and again embroidery thread. Test is used mainly to check tension. You can also do a FOX test, which tests the tension in stitching in all angles. I think you-tube has a few videos on these.
I have an SWF which has been very reliable. The price sounds good - especially with all the extras.


----------



## cookster (May 10, 2006)

Allison

Thanks for the insight on the H and FOX test. I will take a look on YouTube for a few videos. 

I also plan on having a tech. come in and make any adjustments after the move. I will also have him adjust the tensions and anything else that is needed. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

ColDesiColman - YouTube
Have a look here, and zero in on the embroidery videos. Looks like lots of information that would be useful.


----------



## cookster (May 10, 2006)

Ok I did find the H test video. Thanks for the help. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## 23putts (Nov 15, 2007)

Price sounds to good to be true. I would suggest going to their location and running it for a full day before buying.


----------



## cookster (May 10, 2006)

23putts

I did see it run and will go back out to run an H test. Also keep in mind I did talk to her service tech. I called ColDesi and they gave me the swf techs number. When I spoke with him to see where he was located I asked him about the machine and he said he has not had any issues with it. It is for real trust me. But I value your advice. 



Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

you should be able to download the h test from coldesi


----------



## cookster (May 10, 2006)

Binki,

Lol I actually did that earlier today. 

Thanks 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

There's a SWF 1201c in the TSF classifieds today. The person wants $4,000 no digitizing software.


----------



## cookster (May 10, 2006)

selnac 

Thanks but that is a single head. The one I am looking at is a 2 head machine. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Okay, just thought I'd mention it. Maybe someone else might be in the Market. 

He said no shipping also.


----------



## cookster (May 10, 2006)

Well going out next week to run a few tests on it. If they go well we will get it moved into the shop and setup. Already setup the movers so we don't waste any time. 

Thanks for the help!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Best of luck to ya.


----------



## cookster (May 10, 2006)

Thanks Selanac.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------

